# ota with vip722



## frosa (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello. My first post.

I have a vip722HD Dish receiver with a Turbo HD dish with three Lnb's on it and two cables running out. I want to use my ota antenna and combine the sat feed and ota feed thru these cables.

My setup is 2 cables in from lnb. one to a diplexer (input sat) (uhf/vhf to one room no receiver) (in/out to the other room with receiver). Both LCD's. At my receiver the cable input out the wall goes to a diplexer with one leg going to a seperator which feeds both tv 1 and tv 2 input and the other leg to the uhf/vhf out . There is another port for ota.
I have tried multiple combinations and am unsuccessful at combining both signals thru one cable,diplexers,splitter and seperators. But, obviously it's wrong. Any direction with diagram would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you are diplexing the TV2 output on the sat lines, you cannot also diplex OTA on the same cables, as the frequencies overlap.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

The installer diplexed my OTA antenna & the sat coax in my attic. That coax runs down into a 4-way splitter which feeds 4 rooms, including the Dish DVR.

The coax branch feeding the DVR is connected to a 2nd splitter & then to a triplexer which feeds the OTA module & the 2 sat inputs. Another leg from this 2nd splitter feeds my HDTV and I can tune in OTA HD using its ATSC tuner.

The output of DVR TV2 feeds back into this 2nd splitter and is fed back up the same coax to the 4-way splitter which feeds the other rooms. The TV2 output is set to the highest cable frequency that is available.

I only have one other TV (NTSC) connected & it does indeed get the output from TV2.

IOW the 4-way distribution splitter feeds my DVR with a single coax. The DVR TV2 feeds back into this coax & goes back upstairs. This single coax is supplying sat signal to the DVR and OTA signal to the HDTV. It is also feeding back TV2 to the 4-way splitter. The TV2 output is set to something like channel 129 which apparently is high enough not to interfere with the OTA frequencies. I should mention that the 4-way splitter also has 2 diplexers connected to it.

It looks & sounds confusing and I had to re-draw the wiring diagram a couple times in order for it to make sense. The only thing I have not tried is connecting an OTA digital converter box to the upstairs TV in order to verify that it still gets an HD signal from the antenna, in addition to the TV2 signal.


----------



## frosa (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Mike. Ok, the set of diplexers connected to the 4 way splitter...do both legs connect to two of the 4 legs of the 4 way splitter? So, again sending one cable to the second splitter? 

Sat and ota antenna cables in to 1 diplexer-then to a 4way splitter then to 2 sets of diplexers then to two sets of splitters then to two triplexers-all feeding 4 tv's with two dual dvr tuners. 

Now just talking as an individual tuner and out of the triplexer legs on goes to tv 1 and tv 2 in-1 leg to ota. On the out it feeds back up to the splitter before the triplexer. Corre Oh and set it to channel 129.ct?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

frosa said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Mike. Ok, the set of diplexers connected to the 4 way splitter...do both legs connect to two of the 4 legs of the 4 way splitter? So, again sending one cable to the second splitter?
> 
> ...


The single coax from diplexer #1 in the attic comes down & feeds diplexer #2. Diplexer #2 VHF out feeds an output on the 4-way splitter & the Sat output connects to Diplexer #3 Sat connector.

Diplexer #3 VHF out connects to the 4-way splitter input & the Sat terminal connects to diplexer #2 Sat as stated above.

The I/O terminal of diplexer #3 runs over to the triplexer which connects to the two DVR Sat terminals & to the 2nd 4-way splitter which in turn feeds the OTA module in the DVR.

DVR TV2 output connects to one of the 2nd 4-way splitter outputs. This in turn sends the TV2 signal back up the coax to diplexer #3 which in turn feeds the 1st 4-way splitter.

The other 3 terminals of the 4-way splitter feed other rooms.

It throws me off a bit thinking that some signals are going down the coax while others are going back up, but it all works.


----------

